
Outcomes of hydroxychloroquine usage in US veterans hospitalized with Covid-19 [pdf] - origgm
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.16.20065920v1.full.pdf
======
vondur
I thought the other major part of the treatment was including a zinc
supplement in addition to the Azithromycin and Hydroxychloroquine?

~~~
IAmEveryone
Funny, your comment from 23 days ago only mentions Hydroxychloroquine and
Azithromycin:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22721807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22721807)

------
foxyv
So in other words, still no positive results for Hydroxycloroquine treatment
of Covid-19. Bummer.

